# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thời tiết Sài Gòn mấy ngày nay thật dễ chịu, mát mẻ và không nắng gắt. Thấy các bạn trẻ, người người, nhà nhà đi mua sắm mà lòng Didau rộn ràng theo [dù không đi mua sắm  :Big Grin: ]. Nếu bạn nào đã chuẩn bị kế hoạch đi du lịch cùng gia đình và bạn bè những Tết sắp tới thì hãy kiểm tra lại vé, khách sạn và thời gian để đảm bảo các bạn sẽ khởi hành đúng như kế hoạch nhé! Nhưng nếu vẫn chưa có kế hoạch gì thì hãy tham khảo một vài gợi ý của Didau dưới đây nhé!  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*KHUYẾN MÃI CỦA KHÁCH SẠN CARAVELLE - TPHCM*

Giá: từ 3.950.000++ VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với buffet sáng mỗi ngày.Đón 1 chiều sân bay.Trả phòng muộn đến 4:00 PM.Giảm giá 10% hóa đơn ẩm thực và 10% hóa đơn giặt ủi.

Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ.Không áp dụng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Tùy thuộc vào tình hình phòng thực tế của khách sạn.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*ƯU ĐÃI GÓI TẾT TẠI KHÁCH SẠN SEAGULL, QUY NHƠN*

Giá: 990.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Luxury Seaview và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày (với trên 50 món ăn).Trái cây, trà, cà phê và báo trong phòng.02 phiếu giảm giá dịch vụ xông hơi và 02 phiếu giảm giá dịch vụ kayak.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ Spa và trò chơi thể thao nước.Sử dụng internet, hồ bơi, trung tâm thể dục và cuộc gọi địa phương.Nếu ở từ 4 - 6 đêm:
Đón sân bay/ nhà ga.Giảm giá 5% dịch vụ tour tham quan Bình Định mỗi ngày.Nếu ở trên 6 đêm: miễn phí 01 bữa ăn tối (theo kiểu Việt).

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KỲ NGHỈ NGẮN NGÀY TẠI ANANTARA RESORT, MŨI NÉ*

Giá: từ 145 USD/ 02 người/ 01 đêm

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng cao hơn và trả phòng muộn đến 04:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).01 cocktail hoặc mocktail.Giảm giá 20% bữa ăn tối trong suốt thời gian lưu trú (không bao gồm rượu).Giảm giá 20% dịch vụ Spa trên 01 massage dầu 90 phút, trong suốt thời gian lưu trú.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Đặt tối thiểu 2 đêm.Không áp dụng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Tùy thuộc vào tình hình phòng thực tế của khách sạn.Chương trình được áp dụng từ bây giờ đến ngày 31/12/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*GÓI KHUYẾN MÃI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI LIFESTYLE RESORT, ĐÀ NẴNG*

Giá: 9.954.000 VND/ 02 người - 8.253.000 VND/ 01 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn tối, và 01 gói Revitalizing Spa.Đón tiễn sân bay, và xe bus đưa đón đến Phố cổ Hội An 2 lần/ 1 ngày.Nâng cấp lên loại phòng Deluxe, và trả phòng trễ đến 03:00 PM (nếu còn phòng).Sử dụng wifi, internet, và quà đặc biệt cho những thành viên Accor Advantage Plus.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/03/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác và không hoàn trả các dịch vụ không sử dụng)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tulum, Mexico - Điểm đến hấp dẫn trên vách núi*

Tọa lạc trên một vách núi đá cao 12m nằm ven đường bờ biển phía đông của bán đảo Yucatan. Đây là công trình kiến trúc cổ độc đáo của đế chế Maya được xây dựng vào năm 1200 sau Công nguyên. Những vết tích cổ Maya đầy giá trị cùng với khung cảnh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp của các bãi biển nhiệt đới ở gần đó đã làm cho Tulum trở thành địa chỉ du lịch hấp dẫn khó quên. Bên cạnh tham quan và tìm hiểu những nét kiến trúc cổ, bạn còn có thể cắm trại, chèo thuyền, tắm nắng và tận hưởng không khí trong lành tại các bãi biển ở gần Tulum. Với những ai thích tìm hiểu lịch sử nhân loại thì đừng nên bỏ qua Tulum nhé  :Smile: 


*KHÁCH SẠN DON DIEGO DE LA SELVA*

Giá từ 80 USD 

Điạ chỉ: Calle Tulum | a 1 km de la estacion de autobuses ADO, rumbo a Chetumal, Tulum 77780, Mexico 

Khách sạn có nét đặc trưng riêng, có vườn và bể bơi, vị trí thuận lợi, phòng sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích




*HOTEL RESIDENCIA LA MARIPOSA*

Giá từ 70 USD

Địa chỉ: Calle Poniente Mercurio, 21 | MZA. 6, 21 LOTE , Tulum 77.780 , Mexico 

Khách sạn gần đường chính, nằm trong khu yên tĩnh, gần bãi biển, phòng đẹp, rộng rãi, đầy màu sắc, nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện

----------


## lunas2

èo k có tiền mà đi du lịch

----------

